# Part 2 on Purity Source Lab/PSL



## ohio4life (Feb 6, 2019)

I made a post awhile back asking about PSL and his products. All the information I received was NEGATIVE. I was told his stuff was fake and it was all a big scam. People told me he paid members on other boards to speak highly about his gear and not to trust " open" board sponsors. After talking directly to PSL himself he filled me in about the UG board and what he said made a lot of sense to me. At NO time did he offer me free gear to talk about his products. I placed an order and the whole process went smoothly. I asked A LOT of questions that he and his staff answered in a timely fashion. Received my package today and it only took 7 days from start to finish. NOW let all the bull shit posts bashing me begin, as this is what I expect from this board. Members on this board in my opinion have a hidden agenda against PSL. Im also going to hear members say " post your bloodwork" so IF i dont post my bloodwork his gear is fake? Or im lying about the whole thing? Wake the **** up. And feel free to ban me from this piece of shit board. Ohio against the World


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 6, 2019)

Well.......
       Bye


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 6, 2019)

I’ve never tried psl and have nothing to say about them good or bad...but why even make this post? Glad you got what you paid for regardless of who you ordered it from


----------



## bigdog (Feb 6, 2019)

Another butthurt idiot because he couldn't come here for a good source. Use the source your speak so highly and then post results. Outside of real results your post means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 6, 2019)

Glad you had a pleasant experience.  We have no agenda against PSL.  You came and asked an opinion.  You received an opinion.  You ignored that opinion and you had the exact same experience about 50% of his customers have.  

If you want to know why we have such a negative opinion of PSL do some research on Uncle Z.  

Regardless, glad you got your product.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2019)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/29162-PSL-mega-thread I have a thread to post all your PSL experience in


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2019)

Uncle Z and Dr Tillacle. In it together like Finkle and Einhorn.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 7, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Uncle Z and Dr Tillacle. In it together like Finkle and Einhorn.



Finkle is Einhorn!  Einhorn IS Finkle!!!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 7, 2019)

Fuk a bunch of uncle z.


----------



## DF (Feb 7, 2019)

Yay!  You got a package!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2019)

Psl is good cause he told me himself 

You aren't too bright are you kid?

It wasn't even psl though was it? It was a rep... 

So here you are on a board with no source banners, no source reps with links... And you are saying WE have some sort of agenda?

What exactly is that agenda then?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 7, 2019)

This is someone's grandmother


----------



## German89 (Feb 7, 2019)

what. the. actual. fukk!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2019)

lets meet up and fight it out


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> lets meet up and fight it out



Knife fight!


----------



## German89 (Feb 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> Knife fight!


lmfao!!!

why can't it just be good old fists?


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2019)

German89 said:


> lmfao!!!
> 
> why can't it just be good old fists?



Because B.B. is wicked with a blade.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2019)

LOL jin has been around ..He knows me well now hahah..I am nasty with a blade


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2019)

ohio4life said:


> I made a post awhile back asking about PSL and his products. All the information I received was NEGATIVE. I was told his stuff was fake and it was all a big scam. People told me he paid members on other boards to speak highly about his gear and not to trust " open" board sponsors. After talking directly to PSL himself he filled me in about the UG board and what he said made a lot of sense to me. At NO time did he offer me free gear to talk about his products. I placed an order and the whole process went smoothly. I asked A LOT of questions that he and his staff answered in a timely fashion. Received my package today and it only took 7 days from start to finish. NOW let all the bull shit posts bashing me begin, as this is what I expect from this board. Members on this board in my opinion have a hidden agenda against PSL. Im also going to hear members say " post your bloodwork" so IF i dont post my bloodwork his gear is fake? Or im lying about the whole thing? Wake the **** up. And feel free to ban me from this piece of shit board. Ohio against the World



that post may have been worth a squirt

if you were a well known member with credibility

rather than some johnny come lately that has already made a complete jackass out of themself


----------



## stonetag (Feb 7, 2019)

If only the legendary keyboard warrior Jol was around.........


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2019)

stonetag said:


> If only the legendary keyboard warrior Jol was around.........



I miss that guy...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 7, 2019)

Cant wait for Part 3 on this mini series


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Cant wait for Part 3 on this mini series



I heard they are actually putting litter in your litter box in Part 3.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 7, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Cant wait for Part 3 on this mini series



Part 3 is why this stuff don't work lol!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 7, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> Part 3 is why this stuff don't work lol!



Followed by part 4, the abscess


----------

